# kâh çıkarım, kâh inerim



## R00T3RR00R

hello everybody

i am pretty good at Turkish because of my Turk friends but i have some problem with some literatural meanings. and i met today one of them. so i got very confused.

"Kâh çıkarım gökyüzüne, seydrederim alemi,
Kâh inerim gökyüzünden, seyreder alem beni."

i translated it like that to english

"i go up sky, i watch everyone
i go down from earth, everyone watches me"

but i couldn't solved the meaning of "kâh".

does anyone help me to make me understood?


----------



## macrotis

*Sometimes*.

It's an old form (the other is *geh*), now it's *kah.* From Persian.

_seyr_ (_seyir_) also  has a special meaning in sufi literature (as _seyr u süluk_).


----------



## daywisher

Very good.

But, If I am not mistaken, it should read

"Kâh çıkarım gökyüzüne, seydrederim alemi,
Kâh inerim *yeryüzüne*, seyreder alem beni." (come down the earth, ) 

Kâh = Every once in a while, occasionaly, sometimes (implied: when I am in the mood, when I feel like it)

"âlem" = alternatively "the universe", not simply people


Kolay gelsin


----------



## jinxnao

sometimes .................. sometimes.....


----------



## miraculeuse

*Sometimes I go up sky, I watch universe
Sometimes I go down to the earth, universe watches me*


----------



## Rallino

It's Shakespearean Turkish though  I mean don't use it in spoken language.

..Actually now that I think; don't use it, unless you write a poem xD


----------



## ameana7

Rallino said:


> It's Shakespearean Turkish though  I mean don't use it in spoken language.
> 
> ..Actually now that I think; don't use it, unless you write a poem xD



I cannot totally agree with you, Rallino. "Kah" has a very common usage in daily life such as "Günlerini kah orada, kah burada bomboş geçiriyor."


----------



## Revontuli

Shakespearean Turkish? Rallino, this expression is impressive



> It's Shakespearean Turkish though  I mean don't use it in spoken language.
> 
> ..Actually now that I think; don't use it, unless you write a poem xD



I second that. I don't use or hear "kâh...kâh..." much in daily life either.


----------



## macrotis

Googling with "kah * kah" -"kah kah" -"kah! kah!" as
http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&q=%22kah+*+kah%22+-%22kah+kah%22+-%22kah!+kah!%22

yields about 55.500.000 results. So it's not that rare after all.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> Googling with "kah * kah" -"kah kah" -"kah! kah!" as
> http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&q=%22kah+*+kah%22+-%22kah+kah%22+-%22kah!+kah!%22
> 
> yields about 55.500.000 results. So it's not that rare after all.


 

Half of those sites are foreign, especially if you continue with 2nd, 3rd and 4th pages. You should search in Turkish pages. I did:
http://www.google.com.tr/search?hl=tr&lr=lang_tr&q="kah+*+kah"+-"kah+kah"+-"kah!+kah!"&start=0&sa=N

9.760.000 results. Still not sooo rare, I admit.

But face it, we barely ever use it in the language.


----------



## Revontuli

Why do we compare Google results with the daily usage? I think we should know more than Google as native Turkish speakers.

I don't care about how many results the site gives. It's a rarely(maybe never) used expression by me and the others around me.


----------

